# 1 teaspoon of wet food



## lori+bambi (Mar 20, 2014)

How do I go giving my 6 month puppy (tiny 2kgs) having 1 teaspoon 3 times a day?? And maybe try increase it in 1-2 weeks ??


Lori n my pup bambi


----------

